# Warner Brothers pulls Dukes of Hazzard because of Confederate flag backlash



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

So, with the Confederate flag backlash sending ripple affects throughout the USA and Canada what are your thoughts? I am very aware of the reasons and fully agree that what the flag represents is a sad circumstance in our past however I never got the feeling watching the Dukes of Hazzard that there was any indication that their stance was against Blacks in any way. 
I was looking forward to Warner Brothers remastering this TV series to Bluray but it looks like that may never happen now.

Note: I do not want this post to become political or any sort of negative discussion and if it does I have no issues having it closed.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

ugggh, this sort of political correctness is just stupid... re-writing history or taking TV shows that were written at a different time and place is just stupid... I'll guarantee that within 6 months this will die down and WB will renew the syndication


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I am sure the flag will be blurred out with the reruns on tv.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I understand the reasoning behind removing the flag but for this tv series, it was more of it's tie to General Lee which the car is named after not anything else.

"The car's name is a reference to the General Robert E. Lee. It bears a Confederate flag (historically associated with Lee's Army of Northern Virginia) on its roof, and also has a horn which plays the first twelve notes of the song "Dixie"." -wikipedia


----------

